# Cosmo & Samson Attacking Skateboard & Sheet



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

This one's a little long....but it was fun. Ricky was playing with his skate board and Samson just kept attacking it. Cosmo, not to be outdone, ran in the other room and brought back the sheet......


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

That's hilarious! They both look like they are having SO much fun.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> That's hilarious! They both look like they are having SO much fun.


I love when Cosmo barks with a mouthful of sheet.....(no pun intended....:lol


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

That is cute. The only thing is now if they see someone outside doing a skateboard or something similar, they are gonna attack LOL


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice... teaching your dogs to attack people skateboarding or wearing togas LOL


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL--they are having fun--I don't think they will attack the person riding the skateboard--but they might steal it--and run off with the sheet he is wearing...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Ooopppsss forgot about the Togas too!!!! Ok, better make a note NOT to watch animal house or have any toga parties at your house.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

njb said:


> LOL--they are having fun--I don't think they will attack the person riding the skateboard--but they might steal it--and run off with the sheet he is wearing...



Then there will be an angry naked person with no transportation standing in front of Rick's house


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Then there will be an angry naked person with no transportation standing in front of Rick's house


And what do you think the chances are of us getting a video shot of that? Too bad--because that would be the best....lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Then there will be an angry naked person with no transportation standing in front of Rick's house


You're just jealous because YOU want to be naked at my house.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> You're just jealous because YOU want to be naked at my house.....


Um, I think that's _your _little dream


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Um, I think that's _your _little dream


You now--that would have read much different if you would have highlighted 'little' instead of dream.....:bowrofl:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

njb said:


> You now--that would have read much different if you would have highlighted 'little' instead of dream.....:bowrofl:


LOL!! Now, now, let's give the poor guy the benefit of the doubt until we see actual pictures...


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Do we have to see pictures of _that_ on this forum?

I thought we only looked at "red rockets".


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Do we have to see pictures of _that_ on this forum?
> 
> I thought we only looked at "red rockets".


OH lord...don't get me started..... :311taunt- :bowrofl:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Geez....you guys are just evil....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Geez....you guys are just evil....


Well...you did start it....:wavey:


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Your dogs are hilarious! They did a good job of protecting you from those mean ol' skateboards and linens


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a funny video. Dottie plays the same game with a sheet or comforter. And I was half-expecting to see Samson come back ino the room by riding that skateboard!!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Cute video - glad to see the dogs having so much fun. Cosmo's getting his revenge on the laundry, I see!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Gldiebr said:


> Cosmo's getting his revenge on the laundry, I see!


:lol: I didn't even think about that..... Maybe that's why he doesn't like sheets.....


----------

